# Exim не понимает опцию spamd_address [SOLVED]

## napalm

Проблема в том, что стоит снять комментарий со строчки

#spamd_address = 127.0.0.1 783

как при запуске Экзима, он ругается:

2008-05-21 17:40:29 Exim configuration error in line 152 of /etc/exim/exim.conf:

  main option "spamd_address" unknown

Все гугления приводят только к тому, что народ обретал счастье установив вместо стандартного пакета некий exim4-daemon-heavy.

Среди гентовских портов ничего похожего нет.

Как и напрашивающегося какого-нибудь USE-ключика вроде spamd или spamassasin.

Прошу помощи!

PS: exim-4.69Last edited by napalm on Thu May 22, 2008 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ba

попробуй USE="exiscan" или USE="exiscan-acl"

----------

## napalm

 *ba wrote:*   

> попробуй USE="exiscan" или USE="exiscan-acl"

 

Спасибо, помогло!  :Very Happy: 

----------

